# finding a hypnotherapist



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I have been asking other psychologists about this as I have some concerns about what people might find when they look for a hypnotherapist and was sent this by another psychologist: http://users.snip.net/~drsteve/Articles/Dr_Zoe.htm guess I'm out of touch with the world these days.Bada


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

That's pretty hilarious, Tom! Meow! The cat is probably a better therapist than some out there, too! Just goes to show you, consumer beware.That link is sponsored by this home link for those of you who may want a real referral. http://www.asch.net/referrals.asp Take care and thanks for the amusing story.Marilyn, B.A.Psych,SLP M.S.,CoDi, CCC-SLP, CAC/CARESbut my alphabet letters are for real....ain't I just so impressive? LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

How very true it can be, Tom. I agree wholeheartedly, Marilyn... this is pretty hilarious !







And thanx also for the legit link as well.Evie


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

does anyone else worry about a cat having a credit card?seriously, some good issues brought up in this article.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I checked with chris on this and he said the NGH is beefing up it's credentialing process so people on their list are probably pretty reliable.I know credentialing for psychologists is quite rigorous but I'll also pass on any other sources I get. I think the same may be true of some lists of CBT therapists and I think Dr. B posted one site that's recommended in addition to licensed psychologists who can either do CBt and find someone qualified for people.Bada


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Just a question for Tom and MarilynWhile I found the drsteve site humourous and the asch site informed, am I to understand that people on this BB should ignore those individuals that have a "diploma mill" credential such as "Master or Doctor of Clinical Hypnosis" and only those that possess a MD or Psy.D. qualification? Is this what you're both saying?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Actually chris, I'd like to respond here as an IBS sufferer rather than as a psychologist. I'd like to defer to Dr. Palsson and Mike, actually, but also don't think this is the forum for them to argue about the complexities involved. This forum is for ibs patients who are seeking help and not a forum for arguments about what is right. There are more appropriate forums for that, I think.Switching back somewhat to a being a psychologist I would say that patients are safest in seeking out a licensed psychologist as they are the group that is mmost rigorous in ensuring that practitioners follow ethical guidelines. Those ethical guidelines include the best interests of the patient, the ethical requirment that the practitioner be aquainted with problems they claim to treat (like IBS), and the reqirement that they only use methods they are trained to provide, like hypnosis and CBT, and that they are supervised. These ethical standards are followed by other health care providers, but to a lesser extent in some cases, some licensed health care provider is a way to go in seeking treatment. I know you may not agree with me on this but I think the realm of technical knowledge or experience with hypnosis is much of much less importance and I think as a professional Mike would agree with me that this is not a forum to argue merits of one or another type of hypnosis. There are places where these things are argued, I think, and I think somewhat like two doctors arguing about dosage in front of a patient. Knowlege of and experience treating IBS is however another important factor, and I think one that patients should have ideas about and insights into. When I talk of knowlege I am talking about breath and experience and not rght or wrong answers because when it comes to right or wrong answers there is no expert and I think its foolishness for anyone to say they know any one right or wong answer when it comes to IBS and basically this is a bulletin board for sufferers and not experts. When it comes to IBS I am an expert on poetry but I will call others when they make unwarranted claims to expertise. I would like to hear here views of other suffrers on these issues rather than your opinion or my opinion or Mike's opinion or eric's opinion or whoever's opinion.Bada


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Good answer!Chris


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2003)

Great response, Tom !! I want to add that even with my limited experiences, with the credentialed staff with whom I work as well as my own personal experiences as a patient/client, the integrated, professional training aspects of healthcare really do make a difference in the quality of care and often the outcome. I also believe that treatment needs to be customized to the individual, which takes into account what you've always said about getting a realtime physician or psychologist involved in the diagnoses and care planning. In other words, an interdisciplinary approach is the best route of care. People are whole beings, and their treatment needs to reflect a global approach as so often diseases/disorders overlap.Unfortunately there still aren't large numbers of healthcare providers who understand IBS. Like everything else it takes time for any kind of "new" disease/disorder to be accepted and even longer for better treatments to come along. So it's really up to people like us to try and help spread the word as well as the information about what works to help temper the symptoms.Something else that I truly believe to be possibly sometimes even more important in treatment is to consider the spiritual state of the individual being treated. I think that very often we arrive at a state of spiritual crisis, which affects our thoughts, which affect our emotions, which in turn affect our physical/biological health. It's totally amazing how even the tiniest inkling of a thought can provoke a powerful emotion which gets the gut either all tied up in knots or moving too rapidly. I really think there needs to be more focus on good spiritual health in order for treatments to be as successful as possible.The above in conjunction with the hypno has really helped not only my IBS, but my overall health, including anxiety responses. As far as the particular type of hypnosis being used, I personally prefer doing it in private where I can completely and totally relax.I think also that anxiety control is a hugely important consideration when treating patients/clients with IBS. When anxiety is present, until it is addressed and treated, I would think it's tough to make any kind of progress with the IBS. I guess what I like about Mike Mahoney's program is that it not only addresses IBS, it also addresses anxiety. I don't see how we can separate the two?Let's not overlook the importance of exercise either. It's paramount to feeling well.That's my 2-cents worth, EvieP.S. Nancy.... the cat with a credit card illustrates our potential vulnerability so purrrrrrrrrrfectly.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Finding a hypnotherapist for IBS.The Palsson Protocol http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSprotocol.html http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSclinicians.html


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

good point about spirituality. even 'mainstream' psychology recognizes its importance these days and exercise has been researched for years. I personally prefer to work with a client's spiritual advisor though rather than take on this responsibility and I think most psychologists do the same. I typically get a release to both the client's doctor and spiritual advisor. This could also be a way of telling whether a hypnothrapist is legit: do they talk to your doctor?I also think now would be a good time for patients to inform physicians but also am aware that jeff, for example, doesn't have time to do it himself.Bada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Thanks for the reminder. eric. Palsson is a psychologist so he probably has followed the ethical guidelines i suggested but I wonder about those people who can't find someone close.Bada


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Just quickly, degrees and education are pieces of paper required in order for certain professions to carry out a professional practice; of course you wouldn't want to be seen for medical treatment by a physician who didn't carry an MD, but that doesn't mean that a "lay" or "non-degreed" person with medical knowledge and training, or even someone without such training, could not perform the task. Think of accidents, rural areas, war time, and many persons have performed "medical" tasks because there was no one else to do it, and they saved lives. So that dispels the "theory" that only a licensed or qualified person with a piece of paper or accredation are capable of good quality results. There are many types of degrees and within each are excellent therapists and of course, every rating all on down the line. In my own experience, while doing graduate work, I many times found myself more knowledgable than the professors in terms of treatment techniques only because I was working with clients at the time in the field, and not just "out of the book." I wasn't really saying anything one way or the other, just that the link Tom posted was amusing. But since I was asked, I think a patient should judge the therapist on ability and how well you and the therapist "click" as well as a good knowledge base and their patient experience of IBS or the given area of treatment, no matter what the qualifications or certification or degree. If the therapist has a good track record, and proper training in understanding dealing with the human mind, then certainly, in my opinion, it does not matter if that degree is MD PhD CHt PsyD MHyp HypD or whatever. Many CNP/PA know just as much if not more than an MD, the degree in and of itself, no matter what it is, does not always translate to better therapy or treatment. I do know this first hand. But again, this is my opinion, and opinion is not always fact!!!







Take care everyone!


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

As an addendum since Marilyn brought up the question an important element in licensing physicians and psychologists is the reguirment that they have supervised experience treating real patients. A lot of people think the issue is who is right or wrong. A true expert recognizes that next door neighbors often have a better solution for a person and don't mind admitting it. That's why it's uncomfortable for me to be asked for the right answer and why I try not to be an expert here. It's also why I try and encourage opinions from sufferers when I can.Bada


----------

